# New Shrimp tank set up



## Cherry (7 Apr 2014)

Help needed please - wasn't sure where to put this - so here goes !!

I am setting up a shrimp tank (31 litres) - have put in this Fluval Shrimp stratum so - first question-

how do you stop plants "floating" out of it - find it really difficult to plant in - if use tweezers just seem to come out again and putting my hand in isnt much better!

Tank  has a trickle filter with two tiny cartridges  - nice and quiet - however I cleaned them for the first time last week (as it has matured) and when I put them back in the tank helpfully emptied itself all over the floor - I realised the filter was blocked , so took them apart (it was the fine polisher that seemed to be causing the problem ie the flow was too fast for the filters so overflowed) I took them to pieces and cobbled together a diy version- which has meant I have lost my carbon  but am scared of the tank emptying itself a again as I now have ottos in - also doesn't do the floor and electrics much good!!!  any ideas?

- and finally - fertilisers !! I am a bung it in girl - sorry EI - works splendidly in my large tank - machetes to the fore - not sure how to carry it out for the best in a teeny tank - also liquid carbon - should I be putting it in once I add my shrimps?
am doing a 25- 50% water change most days - out of the rain but outside - advantage of living in the middle of nowhere

I have put an air curtain in too - best to leave it on all the time?
Do I need a heater? - I put one under the substate , but pulled it out when I was losing water as I thought the wire was "wicking " the water out (it wasnt) so heater now just hanging there 
any ideas for teeny fish that wont eat my shrimps??

sorry so many questions but any help appreciated!!


----------



## DTL (7 Apr 2014)

I've found with Fluval Shrimp Stratum that unless you have a good depth to anchor plants, you need to use some plant weights loosely attached until the plant establishes itself, then they can be removed.
I add EI to my two shrimp tanks, just adjust the dosing accordingly.
I'd say your changing too much water, I change about 25% every two weeks.
In my experience shrimp react negatively to liquid CO2. I inject CO2 gas  through a diffuser at about 1 BBS.
Ref fish, I have ember tetras, and chili rasboras in with my shrimp with no probs.


----------



## Cherry (7 Apr 2014)

Thank you - that helpful - what do you use /where do you get / plant weights ? they sound like a great idea! dont have that problem in big tank! will calm my water changes down (shrimp arnt in yet)
not sure I can justify co2 on such a tiddly tank - is there a a smaller version of the usual set up?


----------



## allan angus (7 Apr 2014)

wow sorry to hear of your troubles if u are thinking crs and have central heating i wouldn't bother with a heater ( i don't 19 degs plus seems fine ) other shrimp may need a heater as heating requirements varies a fair bit . my crs are kept on their own in a 5 gall tank which i found 2 small to use std co2 injection on (other peep seem to be able to do this but not i ! ) so i use easycarbo at no more than recommended dosage ( i use a syringe to inject it ) . i use ei ferterlizer every other day and a 50 percent water change on Sundays . carbon is not recommended for use on a regular bases ( see various posts in the forums ) . hope this helps im sure you will get lots of better advice from more experienced tank keepers ! but my shrimp tank now has a population of around a hundred (started with 10 3 months ago


----------



## DTL (7 Apr 2014)

Ref weights, check EBay under plant weights. Seller is "lead-works".


----------



## allan angus (7 Apr 2014)

oh and i run 2 small air stones 24/7 lol


----------



## Cherry (7 Apr 2014)

thanks both - hmm just when you thought you had sussed it eh ( me I mean!!)


----------

